# Thiamine dose



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, I'm a math challenged individual.

In 101:



> The textbook dose of thiamine for polio is 10 mg/kg (100 lbs is about
> 44.5 kg, so 445 mg thiamine at 100 mg/ml is about 4.5 cc of straight
> thiamine) IV to start, then repeat every 6 hours (subsequent shots can
> be IM or SQ) for a day or so. The Dex at the dose you used was good (I
> ...


The thiamine I have is* 200 mg/ml*, so I need to give half this right? Or 2.25 ml per 100 lbs? Might put a note for 200ml/mg dose because I almost didn't catch this. But when I saw the horse dose I was thinking it didn't seem right to give so much. Horse dose is only .25 ml per 100 lbs.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Ashley, 

there is a separate thiamin dosage table in Goatkeeping 101, much easier ! 

Jana


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Ashley, I finally had time to look it up, and yes, 2.5 cc per 100lbs.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

It would be great if related information had links to eachother. I know that would be a pain though.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

learn to do your searching using the upper left search engine then you can scan just Goat 101 or which ever area you want.


----------

